# Newbie Kidding Thread 2020-2021



## YouGoatMe

I'm impatiently waiting on my very first kidding!! I have one Nubian FF and two Nigerian Dwarf FFs that will be kidding hopefully in the next couple of weeks. All three of them were bred to Sheldon, my small ND buck. I also have a Boer that is due hopefully in February, assuming her breeding took. She was bred to a standard Boer before I got her.
I went to take pictures but of course they are over on the far end of the pasture and no amount of yelling and shaking feed buckets enticed them over. The neighbors definitely think I'm crazy. I'll include pictures from that last few weeks though!
We've got kidding stalls set up, supply station ready to go....lights, camera....now we just need some action!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice goats, can’t wait to see the wee ones.


----------



## YouGoatMe

toth boer goats said:


> Nice goats, can't wait to see the wee ones.


Thank you! We haven't really branched out into the registered stuff or looking for certain traits yet, but Winnie, our boer is registered and bred to a registered buck so I'm gonna have to figure out how to handle all of that! The rest of them I just thought were cute and/or pretty. Soleil is the closest to delivery and she's pretty much my best friend.


----------



## MadHouse

All beautiful and healthy looking does!!
I love that they got to keep their horns.
Sheldon is a nice looking buck!
Good luck with kidding!!


----------



## YouGoatMe

MadHouse said:


> All beautiful and healthy looking does!!
> I love that they got to keep their horns.
> Sheldon is a nice looking buck!
> Good luck with kidding!!


Thank you! I wasn't worried about horned or not when I first started looking. My two nubians were disbudded as babies....the funny part is that they are the ones in charge of the herd! My oldest and largest nubian is queen and Soleil is second in command. Everyone else has their horns though. My inexperience led me to keep the horns on my goats because I worried about doing a bad job. I'd rather have horns than mess them up permanently.


----------



## GoofyGoat

They're looking great! I can't wait to see all the kids come along


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh...what cute does. And your buck.is Adorable. Cant wait to see.all your kidds! Remember...lots & lots of pictures(pic)


----------



## YouGoatMe

Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh...what cute does. And your buck.is Adorable. Cant wait to see.all your kidds! Remember...lots & lots of pictures(pic)


Thank you!! He's a super sweet buck, but he DEMANDS head scratches and right now he's really stinky lol! I'm really excited to see the variety of color in the kids!


----------



## MellonFriend

So exciting! I'll be having my first kidding next spring, so it's nice to see other people's waiting threads while I'm trying to wait for mine! You have such cute goats!


----------



## YouGoatMe

No signs this morning...I think the goat code is in full effect. Possible day 147. The biggest downside is that she was with the buck for 2 weeks and we never observed the deed. I hate not knowing when!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

YouGoatMe said:


> No signs this morning...I think the goat code is in full effect. Possible day 147. The biggest downside is that she was with the buck for 2 weeks and we never observed the deed. I hate not knowing when!!


If that's a picture from today ...I think you have a longer wait. Her udder isn't full yet. Though some gals do fill last minute she doesn't quite look ready to me. Sorry. I'd calculate from the last day she was with the buck for 145-150 days. She is getting closer though...nothing worse than the unknown  hang in there.


----------



## YouGoatMe

GoofyGoat said:


> If that's a picture from today ...I think you have a longer wait. Her udder isn't full yet. Though some gals do fill last minute she doesn't quite look ready to me. Sorry. I'd calculate from the last day she was with the buck for 145-150 days. She is getting closer though...nothing worse than the unknown  hang in there.


I'm starting to think the same thing. If I go to the last date she was with him today would only be 140 days. I'm ok with that! I just don't want to miss the big event. Yesterday I got my "midwife" station all set up so now I just wait. My husband is teasing me over the amount of goat back-end pictures in my camera roll.


----------



## GoofyGoat

YouGoatMe said:


> I'm starting to think the same thing. If I go to the last date she was with him today would only be 140 days. I'm ok with that! I just don't want to miss the big event. Yesterday I got my "midwife" station all set up so now I just wait. My husband is teasing me over the amount of goat back-end pictures in my camera roll.


Yeah, my phone is the same lol. At most you have 15 days pretty much so, there's light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## YouGoatMe

GoofyGoat said:


> Yeah, my phone is the same lol. At most you have 15 days pretty much so, there's light at the end of the tunnel


 I can handle 15 days! In an ideal world, she'd just go Wednesday because my husband has the day off and we'll all be home. Of course, I know that won't happen!
I am enjoying seeing a nice udder develop. She is a FF so she had nothing before! I'm REALLY hoping she will be a great milker since she is so friendly and loves cuddles. She loves the stand already, so fingers crossed that doesn't change.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Officially driving myself crazy. I went to check on her at lunch and she's got mucus coming out. Gives me hope! I have changed her due date to "who knows?!"


----------



## MadHouse

YouGoatMe said:


> I have changed her due date to "who knows?!"


That's a good guess for a due date!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Well ya'll I don't know what is going on. The doe I thought was gonna give birth first is still looking good, no big changes. I just went to check on them all and one of the does due November 15th is acting like she's in labor. She was in the barn by herself and the rest of the herd was out on the pasture. She'd made herself a little dirt nest and didn't even try to get up when I walked over. Her udder is definitely full...very firm. She has a small big of stringy discharge. She is pawing at the ground, talking to her belly, silent yawn, up and down and just not acting normal. She stood for a buck on June 23rd, so that puts her at 133 days.
I forgot to add, she has no ligaments. I hadn't even been consistently checking her because I didn't think it was time yet.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Good luck. Be sure and put up pictures of the little ones!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Moers kiko boars said:


> Good luck. Be sure and put up pictures of the little ones!


 I'm really worried about the time....isn't she too early?


----------



## MellonFriend

Hopefully somebody can help you who really knows what they are talking about. @toth boer goats @GoofyGoat ?

Is she eating normally? Getting up and moving around? I'd be worried about ketosis or something like that if she isn't. Do you have ketone strips you could test her with?

I'm just guessing though so it might be completely normal. Sending hugs!:hug:


----------



## YouGoatMe

I poured some food in her bowl and she went right to it. Now she is mostly laying down and kind of groaning. It almost seems like she's grunting every couple of minutes. No more mucus coming out that I can see. She did get up and lay back down and must have put pressure on her udder and milk shot across the stall lol. 
I did give her some nutridrench and she seemed to enjoy it.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Y'all that happened so fast!!


----------



## MadHouse

Oh my gosh, that was fast!!!
Congratulations!!!
Are there any more?
How is mom doing?
@Moers kiko boars can you give the things to check if it's a premie? I remember if the kid doesn't have teeth yet.


----------



## MellonFriend

Holy crow! That _was _fast! Congratulations!:bighug::clapping:

Is she done you think? Has she passed the placenta?


----------



## YouGoatMe

Mama is cleaning him, he's making noise. Hasn't stood up or nursed yet. She seems like she's pushing again.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sounds like twins. But I may not know what I talking about. Congrats...thanks for the 1st pic!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow, congratulations!
What a cutie! How’s momma? 
Sounds like your buck was sneaky and bred her early.
Check for erupted teeth and listen for deep breathing. I’d put him under a heat lamp or have a heating pad available in case he has trouble regulating his temp.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

If it's a premie ,the teeth will not be on the bottom front. Usually no hair around the eyes, thinner with loose skin. Smaller. Will.need to take their temperature to.verify is they dont need external warmth. Usually preemies have trouble keeping body temperature. They will eat more often and sleep more than a full term kid.
Watch and make sure they have a good sucking reflex to latch onto Mom.
Hope that helps
Enjoy


----------



## GoofyGoat

If you haven’t already,
Give him 0.5cc’s of vitamin b complex orally
A pea sized dollop of selenium vitamin e gel and squirt an extra vit e capsule in his mouth.
Then dip his cord and feet and enjoy your new buckling


----------



## YouGoatMe

Turned the heat lamp on. He has teeth on the bottom and hair around his eyes. Skin doesn't seem loose. He still hasn't stood up but is trying every now and then. Got his cord dipped and supplements given. Mom still seems uncomfortable.


----------



## GoofyGoat

YouGoatMe said:


> Turned the heat lamp on. He has teeth on the bottom and hair around his eyes. Skin doesn't seem loose. He still hasn't stood up but is trying every now and then. Got his cord dipped and supplements given. Mom still seems uncomfortable.


Has she dropped her placenta yet?
Have you give her warm molasses water, that always helps. Is it her first freshening? She might be scared and sore.
I'd help the buckling find the teat you really want him nursing within 30 minutes. Squeeze both teats to make sure they're flowing and not blocked then gently guide him on.


----------



## GoofyGoat

How’s it going?


----------



## YouGoatMe

Sorry my phone started dying while I was in the barn.
Got him to nurse, but only a little. My husband is still working on it. She hadn't passed the placenta yet. Doesn't seem to be pushing anymore though. He's been trying to stand up a little more, but has only made it for a few seconds so far.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Both teats are flowing well and we were able to get some in a syringe. I had to come inside to put my human baby to sleep.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aww, great picture! 
Keep at it, you want a firm but not bulgy tummy. He’ll get his legs soon enough and be all over the place.
Are you sure momma is done. (no more kids)


----------



## YouGoatMe

Not 100% sure she's done, but it seems like it's been a while now. It's been almost 2 hours since the first was born.


----------



## MadHouse

YouGoatMe said:


> Sorry my phone started dying while I was in the barn.
> Got him to nurse, but only a little. My husband is still working on it. She hadn't passed the placenta yet. Doesn't seem to be pushing anymore though. He's been trying to stand up a little more, but has only made it for a few seconds so far.


Awww! Thanks for the sweet picture!
Glad to hear he got his first drink! Hopefully she will drop the placenta soon now.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Yall I just want to say that I have watched countless videos, read for hours and hours, wrote lists, studied.....ALL of it left my brain in that moment.


----------



## MadHouse

YouGoatMe said:


> Yall I just want to say that I have watched countless videos, read for hours and hours, wrote lists, studied.....ALL of it left my brain in that moment.


I would say that's perfectly normal. It is such a big moment, the mind is in a different state.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok, the easiest way to check if she’s done is to bump her.
Straddle her with you facing her tail end
Lock your fingers together just in front of her udder and jerk up (not super hard) enough to bounce her tummy
If you feel something bounce/ rebound back there’s another one in there and you need to glove up and fetch it. If not then you can rest easy.


----------



## GoofyGoat

YouGoatMe said:


> Yall I just want to say that I have watched countless videos, read for hours and hours, wrote lists, studied.....ALL of it left my brain in that moment.


Sounds like a normal first kidding to me...we all get a bit discombobulated...you did great!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Aww hes a cutey. You've done great. If I ever keep calm.and my wits about me during kidding...that would be so sad! Its exciting..fulfilling and so much fun! Just makes sure.Mom passes the placenta..and baby stays warm & eats. Sounds like you and your hubby are making a great team!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Ok she has passed the placenta, so I think it's all done. He is standing and trying to walk a little bit. He hasn't nursed anymore, but his tummy doesn't feel empty. How soon should he be eating again? He's trying to nap really hard and I kept bugging him to keep him warm and get him standing. Now that he's got those done I am going to leave him alone. 
As far as dates go, I'm 99% positive that my records are accurate. Our buck and does don't even share a fence. They are separated by our driveway and about 10 feet of space with a fence and iron door in the barn lol. I observed the breeding on June 23rd....probably half a dozen times or more. So this leads me to think he is slightly premature. I'm holding onto all hope for him! Should I still give the vet a call or is there even anything that can be done for that?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Keep him warm and fed. Watch for trouble breathing. A vet can give him dex to help with lung development.

You’ll need to make sure he can find the teat on his own and go out every couple hours to make sure he’s warm and eating.
Weigh him daily in pounds and ounces to make sure he’s gaining.
If he is 11 days early you really have to stay on top of things


----------



## MellonFriend

Just want to give some words of encouragement, 'cause it sounds like you are doing great so far! Keep it up you're doing a awesome job! (clap)(cheers)


----------



## YouGoatMe

Baby's temp is down now. 99.4. That is with the lamp on. My husband is going out with the heating pad to see if he can keep him warm.


----------



## GoofyGoat

YouGoatMe said:


> Baby's temp is down now. 99.4. That is with the lamp on. My husband is going out with the heating pad to see if he can keep him warm.


That's really really bad, you have to get him inside the house and warm him up now!
Put him in a plastic bag with his head sticking out and put him in a very warm tub.
Or
Wrap him in the heating pad and blankets in a small laundry basket or something.
Do NOT feed him until his temp is 100*+
Give him a little honey,karo syrup or molasses on the end of your finger...
Start this and I'm gonna grab my book for more ideas..
You have to get his temp up
Milk out mom so you have some colostrum for when he's warm,


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok, make sure he's upright (propped up) and not laying on his side. 
With the heating pad under and blankets wrapped around him use a hair blow dryer and let it blow across his blankets to keep it toasty.
Once he's maintained his temp at 100*+ for at least 15 minutes go ahead and bottle feed him his moms colostrum making sure it's temp is 101*. You can add a bit of karo to bottle. 
He has to have about an ounce or two every couple hours that'll help keep his little body warm.
Sorry but you're in for a long night.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Have you weighed him yet? Once you know his weight I'll help you figure out how much milk for each feeding.


----------



## GoofyGoat

How's it going?


----------



## YouGoatMe

Sorry I disappeared. I'm so tired! My husband managed to get baby warmed with the heat lamp and heating pad. I'm wondering if the temp wasn't accurate the first time. Baby still seems fine but I'm going to trade off with my husband when he comes in and basically set up camp in the barn today.


----------



## YouGoatMe

GoofyGoat said:


> Have you weighed him yet? Once you know his weight I'll help you figure out how much milk for each feeding.


We haven't weighed him yet. Gonna try this morning.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Got the scale out, it's not working. I milked out a couple of ounces from mom and baby are a full ounce from the bottle. He's napping now with a hopefully full belly.
Edited to add: I checked his temp before feeding and he was at 101.4 so I was glad to see that.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Phew! Great job! 
There's a saying for cold kids...a cold kid is a starving kid, so maybe he wasn't finding the teat on his own. You also might want to check on momma letting him nurse. 
I always give my first freshners a dose of banamine so they're not so sore and they don't associate nursing with pain...do you have any?


----------



## YouGoatMe

GoofyGoat said:


> Phew! Great job!
> There's a saying for cold kids...a cold kid is a starving kid, so maybe he wasn't finding the teat on his own. You also might want to check on momma letting him nurse.
> I always give my first freshners a dose of banamine so they're not so sore and they don't associate nursing with pain...do you have any?


I don't have banamine, I do have some meloxicam though and I think it's similar. He is definitely having a hard time finding the teat. I got him to latch on several times but then he'd lose it so I switched to the bottle and helped him out.
I'm happy to see him improving but I am still worried he's struggling. He seems to be breathing just fine. He loves cuddles but I'm also trying to leave him near the lamp for warmth. The heating pad stopped heating.....worked fine every day until now! I use it almost daily for my back and never have problems! I'm sure that's murphy's law or something.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Do you have a pair of kids sweat pants you can cut down into a coat for him or a baby sweater or sweatshirt you can put on him? A dog coat works too.
I’d give him another dose of vitamin b complex to help wake up his brain. Thankfully it’s going to be warm today so that’ll help too.
Keep trying to get him to latch on as long as momma is ok with it. I don’t know if meloxicam is ok, haven’t used it for this.
I’d call your vet or friends with goats to see if they have banamine.
You’re doing great, hang in there


----------



## MadHouse

You are doing great! So glad to hear he warmed up!
I use sleeves from my own old wool sweaters, cut to size and make holes for the front feet. Like so:


----------



## YouGoatMe

My husband is on the search for sweaters so I can make a little jacket. It's pretty warm now, I only worry about night time. I gave baby some b complex and mama some meloxicam. I had to help him find the teat but he nursed on his own! He's been up walking a lot more also. Just had his first poop too!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Whahoooo! That's great! Getting stronger!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I just found a picture of my Lily and her boy Fabian...they all look a bit alike


----------



## YouGoatMe

GoofyGoat said:


> I just found a picture of my Lily and her boy Fabian...they all look a bit alike


Oh my goodness they do look like a matching set!


----------



## MellonFriend

YouGoatMe said:


> My husband is on the search for sweaters so I can make a little jacket. It's pretty warm now, I only worry about night time. I gave baby some b complex and mama some meloxicam. I had to help him find the teat but he nursed on his own! He's been up walking a lot more also. Just had his first poop too!


Aww. What a cute little squirt.:inlove: Glad he's doing well.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww how cute, congrats.


----------



## MadHouse

YouGoatMe said:


> My husband is on the search for sweaters so I can make a little jacket. It's pretty warm now, I only worry about night time. I gave baby some b complex and mama some meloxicam. I had to help him find the teat but he nursed on his own! He's been up walking a lot more also. Just had his first poop too!


Yay!! Drinking, walking and pooping!!!
Just wait until he starts hopping, you will get nothing else done, just watching him!


----------



## YouGoatMe

We sort of got a weight on the little guy. The scale said 3 pounds. I'm not sure exactly how accurate it is, it's an old one my mom had on hand for weighing produce lol. I was just able to feed him again. I tried for almost an hour to help him nurse but he just isn't getting it. He did fine with the bottle though and drank about 3/4 of an ounce pretty quickly. I'm going to try again in another hour or so. He's starting to bounce a little when he walks. Sometimes when he naps he just lays out on his side....I keep adjusting him so he's sitting upright by putting a rolled up towel beside him. 
When I was out there earlier one of the other goats was groaning a little and I had a talk with her and asked her to wait for a day or two. Human mama needs sleep!


----------



## GoofyGoat

YouGoatMe said:


> We sort of got a weight on the little guy. The scale said 3 pounds. I'm not sure exactly how accurate it is, it's an old one my mom had on hand for weighing produce lol. I was just able to feed him again. I tried for almost an hour to help him nurse but he just isn't getting it. He did fine with the bottle though and drank about 3/4 of an ounce pretty quickly. I'm going to try again in another hour or so. He's starting to bounce a little when he walks. Sometimes when he naps he just lays out on his side....I keep adjusting him so he's sitting upright by putting a rolled up towel beside him.
> When I was out there earlier one of the other goats was groaning a little and I had a talk with her and asked her to wait for a day or two. Human mama needs sleep!


Well, you kinda jinxed yourself by saying in a perfect world they'd wait till Wednesday.....it's Wednesday LOL 
GREAT NEWS about the little guy sounds like he's doing well so far....do you have a name for him?


----------



## MellonFriend

YouGoatMe said:


> When I was out there earlier one of the other goats was groaning a little and I had a talk with her and asked her to wait for a day or two. Human mama needs sleep!


Oh then she's definitely going to ignore that advice. You should have loudly proclaimed that you hope she goes today. Then she would have waited just to be contrary! (doh) Sneak those Zs in whenever you can!


----------



## MadHouse

I hope you get one night’s sleep between each kidding.
But, who are we kidding? Likely you will lie there wondering if you should go check on someone!!!


----------



## YouGoatMe

He does not have a name yet! I think we will decide at dinner tonight and make it official. I sprinted out to the barn because I heard a goat screaming a few minutes ago. Turns out it was just one of my children walking through and the goats thought it was dinner time. I thought another mama was popping! That birth scream is SO LOUD! 
I really did ask for them to wait until today....I guess I can't fault them for Claire deciding she wanted to get first in line. I'm gonna sneak in a nap real quick and pray that they cross their legs for now.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok, it’s after Dinner...what did you name him and how are mama and baby doing?


----------



## YouGoatMe

Lol we couldn't agree on a name!! We have a few on the list though so hopefully we can decide soon. 
He is still about the same. In worried because he seems so small. He doesn't really have loose skin, but he seems skinny to me. We have been monitoring very closely and making sure he gets milk every two hours. He's doing a little better finding the test, but sometimes I've had to milk into a syringe and give him that to get his appetite going. After that I can get him to nurse. My husband and I are doing shifts for now...but I am so tired!


----------



## YouGoatMe

We did have one doe with a glob of mucus so I put her in a stall for the night, but she wasn't acting any different after that. She still hasn't bagged up all the way either, so I think she has more time.


----------



## YouGoatMe

My husband and oldest son want to name him Potus because he was born in election day. Me and my younger son want to name him Buddy..


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok the glob of mucus is probably just her losing her plug... they can do that up to a month before they deliver but usually about two weeks.
Poor boys gotta have a name to grow into....
Being premie, he hasn't developed all the way which means he's going to need reminding to eat. Vitamin b helps trigger his brain so keep it up whatever excess he will pee out. Can you give him a cod liver oil capsule squirted in his mouth? 
Is momma tending to him? Or ignoring him?

I like buddy too...there's always Fabian so we can have a matched set lol lol


----------



## YouGoatMe

GoofyGoat said:


> Ok the glob of mucus is probably just her losing her plug... they can do that up to a month before they deliver but usually about two weeks.
> Poor boys gotta have a name to grow into....
> Being premie, he hasn't developed all the way which means he's going to need reminding to eat. Vitamin b helps trigger his brain so keep it up whatever excess he will pee out. Can you give him a cod liver oil capsule squirted in his mouth?
> Is momma tending to him? Or ignoring him?


 Mama is being VERY good! She lets us handle him, but as soon as he cries she comes and checks on him. She is standing when we help him nurse and frequently licks and talks to him.

My husband said a few hours ago he went in and baby was bouncing around!! Just now we checked again and walked in on him nursing on his own so that is VERY encouraging!!


----------



## YouGoatMe

I have B complex gel, or injectable vitamin b. Would the injectable be better?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! Whahoooo! Yipeeee! Terrific 

That's great news! 
Keep checking that his tummy feels full and weighing daily. I think you might have turned the corner though! Yay! I'd still keep it warm at night and give him the vitamin b sub q today. But he's making great progress!
You guys have done a great job!


----------



## GoofyGoat

YouGoatMe said:


> I have B complex gel, or injectable vitamin b. Would the injectable be better?


I usually do sub q but he's so young you can use the gel but give a bit extra because goats metabolize things so quick. Or give normal amount twice today


----------



## YouGoatMe

I'm sooo happy to see him nursing on his own. That was a huge sigh of relief for me. 
How long do mama and baby stay in the stall? She's acting kind of restless like she wants to get out. We brought her some fresh branches from her favorite trees but I'm wondering if some outside time would be good or should I wait?


----------



## GoofyGoat

YouGoatMe said:


> I'm sooo happy to see him nursing on his own. That was a huge sigh of relief for me.
> How long do mama and baby stay in the stall? She's acting kind of restless like she wants to get out. We brought her some fresh branches from her favorite trees but I'm wondering if some outside time would be good or should I wait?


I usually keep mine in the stall for 3-7 days depending on how well they bond. You can let her out for a bit but I'd take little guy with you so baby isn't hurt by the other does. He's still too little and wobbly. Personally, I'd keep them separated for a week or more because of him being early and still not experienced enough finding the teat.


----------



## YouGoatMe

GoofyGoat said:


> I usually keep mine in the stall for 3-7 days depending on how well they bond. You can let her out for a bit but I'd take little guy with you so baby isn't hurt by the other does. He's still too little and wobbly. Personally, I'd keep them separated for a week or more because of him being early and still not experienced enough finding the teat.


 Ok we have a small corral attached to the barn we can let the rest of the herd out on the pasture and go play with baby in the grassy corral while mama gets some sun for a few minutes.


----------



## GoofyGoat

YouGoatMe said:


> Ok we have a small corral attached to the barn we can let the rest of the herd out on the pasture and go play with baby in the grassy corral while mama gets some sun for a few minutes.


Sounds like a good plan as long as momma can see her herd.


----------



## MadHouse

So happy to hear all the good news! Bouncing, drinking on his own, fresh air and great bonding! :goatrun: I hope you got some sleep!
You guys are doing awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## YouGoatMe

Mama and baby enjoyed some outside time. He was very curious and bouncy! Do ya'll think his size looks ok? His tummy feels full (like he's consistently eating, but not hard) but he seems so skinny! I watched a video yesterday of a goat birth and the baby was so thick compared to this little guy!


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat

He looks perfectly normal to me. Is he part Nubian? He looks bigger than my Nigerians. They usually are between 2.5 lbs and 6 lbs. This is Drom with her 3day old kids for a size comparison.


----------



## YouGoatMe

If our ND is the father he would either be all ND or ND/Pygmy mix. This is my first goat baby so I had no hands-on idea of what size he should be. I wonder if he's bigger just because he was a single?


----------



## GoofyGoat

YouGoatMe said:


> If our ND is the father he would either be all ND or ND/Pygmy mix. This is my first goat baby so I had no hands-on idea of what size he should be. I wonder if he's bigger just because he was a single?


Singles are usually bigger ...yes.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Baby boy finally has a name! I vetoed Potus lol. Husband said Coal, the boys said it needed to be spelled like one of their favorite characters from Ninjago so we agreed on Cole. 
We also decided that this year all the babies names will start with the same first letter as their mom so that will help narrow down the selections for the next ones. 
No other signs of labor from the other two ladies, so I'm hoping we all catch up on sleep tonight!


----------



## McCarthyFarms

Thank you for sharing this! I'm a first timer too and my girl is due November 17...so 11 days to go! I have been SO paranoid about her going early, but reading through this thread and seeing your little dude being relatively okay gives me hope. Well done mama! 

Cole is a lovely name and so suits his colour too. We also decided to name our kids after the first letter of their mum's name. 

Praying you get some rest and your other girl's let you have a break before they start to pop. Make sure to go down to the barn and tell them very loudly that you want them to kid tonight


----------



## YouGoatMe

McCarthyFarms said:


> Thank you for sharing this! I'm a first timer too and my girl is due November 17...so 11 days to go! I have been SO paranoid about her going early, but reading through this thread and seeing your little dude being relatively okay gives me hope. Well done mama!
> 
> Cole is a lovely name and so suits his colour too. We also decided to name our kids after the first letter of their mum's name.
> 
> Praying you get some rest and your other girl's let you have a break before they start to pop. Make sure to go down to the barn and tell them very loudly that you want them to kid tonight


You're almost there! I'm so grateful for this site and for all the advice and helpful members here, I'm sure without them the outcome would not have been as great. I hope you don't have any early deliveries!
I did have a talk with the other ladies this evening and told them that tonight is their night, so we should be ok for a couple of days!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Cole...I love it!
Get some well earned rest


----------



## Feira426

Just wanted to pop in and say congratulations! He’s adorable. Sorry it was so rough, but you made it through and now he looks like he’s doing great!

Best of luck with all your other kiddings.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Feira426 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say congratulations! He's adorable. Sorry it was so rough, but you made it through and now he looks like he's doing great!
> 
> Best of luck with all your other kiddings.


Thank you so much! We had a quiet night, so it was good to get some rest!


----------



## GoofyGoat

How's Chloe, Winnie and Soleil doing? How's Cole doing? is he finding the teat and holding his temp on his own now?


----------



## YouGoatMe

GoofyGoat said:


> How's Chloe, Winnie and Soleil doing? How's Cole doing? is he finding the teat and holding his temp on his own now?


No other signs of labor from the other ladies! Claire is really unhappy being stuck in the maternity ward. Yesterday I let her out to the corral for a minute and she went out before I realized the gate was open. She just left me and the baby behind and went out to the far end of the pasture with the rest of the herd. We had to catch her and bring her back and show her the baby....so she's on lockdown for a few more days and very unhappy about it.
Cole is doing fantastic! We haven't had to bottle feed anymore, tummy almost always feels full. I've seen him nursing on the camera and every time we check we make sure he nurses again just to ensure he's getting enough. He's gotten into a good routine of nurse, bounce, nap, repeat.


----------



## YouGoatMe

I forgot to add yesterday, my husband talked to the vet and since Cole has been doing well she didn't feel an urgent need to come out unless we had any problems.


----------



## MadHouse

I am happy to hear Cole is doing so well!!
What is the weather like out? Maybe he and Claire can go out a little longer, if she is itching to be out? He could have his sweater on.


----------



## YouGoatMe

MadHouse said:


> I am happy to hear Cole is doing so well!!
> What is the weather like out? Maybe he and Claire can go out a little longer, if she is itching to be out? He could have his sweater on.


It is 66 and sunny right now. The high today should be about 77.


----------



## MadHouse

That 


YouGoatMe said:


> It is 66 and sunny right now. The high today should be about 77.


sounds nice!
As long as he is not in a windy spot where he would cool off, I would think it's ok to have them out for a couple hours. What do you think, @GoofyGoat ?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Temp isn’t as much of a problem Here as the Other does being mean since they’re due to kid soon. I’d let them out in the small pen for the day though. Sunshine is good wether you’re goat or human.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

He is looking GREAT! So is his mom. I keep.my does & new kids in a separate pen from the main herd..at least a week. It gives the new Mom time to learn this little guy is hers. And little guy time to keep up. Please watch the other does around the new guy. They might try to adopt him..or get mean. You are doing really great with them. Keep up.the great job!


----------



## YouGoatMe

We spent some time together in the pasture today. I was never more than a couple of feet from Cole and Claire. The other goats kind of looked and sniffed, but as soon as they stepped close Claire made it clear she didn't want them approaching. She wanted to be with her herd again, just not TOO close. Cole bounced around and then made a little nest in the pasture grass and napped while mama chowed down on fresh grass. She didn't fight too hard after an hour of feasting and went right back to her maternity stall with Cole. He is getting more and more alert/bouncy/playful and sooo much better at nursing! In fact, we didn't even have to assist more than once or twice and I wasn't even sure he was hungry those times, I'm just making extra sure I see him nurse enough.
Still no big signs from the others. Ones udder did seem bigger and more firm and doesn't jiggle as much when she walks. There was a small bit more discharge...but she's still acting normal. I'm grateful for the break and the chance to baby Cole a little to give him a good start.


----------



## MadHouse

Great news!
I actually thought you were putting mom and baby in their separate corral, but good to hear Claire got her wish and it went well!! You were the goat herder!


----------



## YouGoatMe

MadHouse said:


> Great news!
> I actually thought you were putting mom and baby in their separate corral, but good to hear Claire got her wish and it went well!! You were the goat herder!


I had planned on just using the corral, but she just stood at the fence yelling for her friends so I figured I'd suck it up and walk out there with her.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Cole enjoyed a picnic lunch today. We set up a larger stall for him and Claire and they both seem happier. Claire has more room to move and Cole enjoyed exploring.
Still no other babies!


----------



## Feira426

They’re so cute! So glad they’re doing well!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Looking good!


----------



## McCarthyFarms

They are looking fabulous! Glad you've had some time to rest before the other does kid. Cole sounds like he is doing great - you must be so relieved! What a great result and a beautiful little lad!


----------



## Tanya

Congratulations


----------



## YouGoatMe

Is it normal for mama goat to drink her baby's urine? She seemed to enjoy it like it was a water fountain lol! So gross and weird to me, but maybe normal for goats? I know bucks drink their pee but I figured I'd ask just in case.


----------



## GoofyGoat

YouGoatMe said:


> Is it normal for mama goat to drink her baby's urine? She seemed to enjoy it like it was a water fountain lol! So gross and weird to me, but maybe normal for goats? I know bucks drink their pee but I figured I'd ask just in case.


Mamas clean up both pee and poo from their kids...so yes, it's fairly normal.


----------



## MadHouse

YouGoatMe said:


> Is it normal for mama goat to drink her baby's urine? She seemed to enjoy it like it was a water fountain lol! So gross and weird to me, but maybe normal for goats? I know bucks drink their pee but I figured I'd ask just in case.


My doe May did this with her buckling's pee u til he was 4 months old. But she stuck her nose in it too and did the lip curl.


----------



## MellonFriend

They are looking so good!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Soleil's udder is so full this morning! She has no ligaments now.


----------



## McCarthyFarms

Woohoo!! Glad you got a decent break between them! Can’t wait to see Soleil’s babies!!


----------



## YouGoatMe

She also has soft poo so I'm gonna give her some probiotics.


----------



## MadHouse

YouGoatMe said:


> Soleil's udder is so full this morning! She has no ligaments now.


Good luck and happy kidding! It's not your first time anymore!


----------



## YouGoatMe

She walked away from the herd when she saw me at the barn and seems uncomfortable. I can see her having small contractions so I put her in the "maternity ward". She's such a quiet goat I worry that I won't hear things progressing, so I'm going to keep a close eye on her.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Good luck and happy kidding!
You’ll do great, just make a checklist while you’re waiting and it’ll be all good.


----------



## YouGoatMe

I missed it! My husband had a break in work conference calls so he went out to check and baby was already coming out! She isn't too interested yet and wasn't cleaning him. She was moving when he tried to nurse so I loosely tied her and now that he's nursing she's sniffing him more and starting to lick him.


----------



## MellonFriend

Awww! He's so sweet. Hopefully she gets the hang of it soon!


----------



## Tanya

Awww. He is so beautiful. Glad it was a safe birth.


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, congratulations!! Things are happening fast now! Glad to hear it went well and that she became interested in him!
Did she pass her placenta?
He is very cute! :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww how cute, congrats.


----------



## YouGoatMe

MadHouse said:


> Wow, congratulations!! Things are happening fast now! Glad to hear it went well and that she became interested in him!
> Did she pass her placenta?
> He is very cute! :inlove:


Thank you! Still no placenta...how long before I need to worry?


----------



## McCarthyFarms

Ohhh so cute! Sorry you missed it. I looove those ears. Good girl Soleil! Is she done or is there more?


----------



## YouGoatMe

McCarthyFarms said:


> Ohhh so cute! Sorry you missed it. I looove those ears. Good girl Soleil! Is she done or is there more?


I think she's done. She hasn't shown anymore signs and I bumped her and didn't feel anything.


----------



## toth boer goats

Is the afterbirth still hanging or not showing?


----------



## YouGoatMe

toth boer goats said:


> Is the afterbirth still hanging or not showing?


It's hanging


----------



## YouGoatMe

Just checked again and she passed the placenta


----------



## McCarthyFarms

Oh good. Way to go mama! Enjoy that beautiful baby!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Thanks everyone!! He's so handsome!! He got his father's blue eyes and I LOVE his coloring! My husband wants our next doe to break the single buckling birth streak lol! I'm smitten though!


----------



## McCarthyFarms

Ohhhh that little face! Way too cute! :inlove:
Okay...for the next one to even it up - twin girls!!
:kid3::kid3:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh what a handsome little guy! Congrats!


----------



## YouGoatMe

124820686_1083518208744284_5249198131734591437_n




__
YouGoatMe


__
Nov 9, 2020











  








123994434_1067450437023670_3133782726515239886_n




__
YouGoatMe


__
Nov 9, 2020











  








123930752_357304165498001_5438140553195337277_n




__
YouGoatMe


__
Nov 9, 2020











  








124171551_971259616729799_6030101985025028442_n




__
YouGoatMe


__
Nov 9, 2020











  








124221946_421314195702635_6863172650565852687_n




__
YouGoatMe


__
Nov 9, 2020











  








124376392_1706204512916294_2363253274041398941_n




__
YouGoatMe


__
Nov 9, 2020


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awww! He’s adorable! Congratulations, he’s a mini Nubian so there are probably folks who will want him if your thinking about not keeping him.
Keep at mom, sometimes they need to be taught mothering skills...
You’re doing awesome


----------



## Tanya

L


YouGoatMe said:


> 124820686_1083518208744284_5249198131734591437_n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> YouGoatMe
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 9, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 123994434_1067450437023670_3133782726515239886_n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> YouGoatMe
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 9, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 123930752_357304165498001_5438140553195337277_n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> YouGoatMe
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 9, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 124171551_971259616729799_6030101985025028442_n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> YouGoatMe
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 9, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 124221946_421314195702635_6863172650565852687_n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> YouGoatMe
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 9, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 124376392_1706204512916294_2363253274041398941_n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> YouGoatMe
> 
> 
> __
> Nov 9, 2020


Look mom. A biped with a camara keeps taking pictures of me.... Maaaaaa are you listening? 
He is so cute


----------



## YouGoatMe

GoofyGoat said:


> Awww! He's adorable! Congratulations, he's a mini Nubian so there are probably folks who will want him if your thinking about not keeping him.
> Keep at mom, sometimes they need to be taught mothering skills...
> You're doing awesome


I am pretty sure I've convinced my husband we need to keep him. We can breed him to our other two full-sized goats. He's just so beautiful and sweet I don't know that I could give him up! I think I've convinced him we need to keep both boys and he thinks my craziness has peaked (it hasn't).


----------



## MellonFriend

Wow, that is a cute baby! Congratulations! I can see why you want to keep him. His markings look like one of my does. He's only going to get more and more handsome as he grows. :inlove:


----------



## MadHouse

YouGoatMe said:


> It's hanging


Aaaaawwwww! :inlove::kid::inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

He is ADORABLE...I see a case of Goat Math starting..lets an.old forum..that is sooo funny.


----------



## Feira426

He’s gorgeous!! Those eyes! And those ears!! I love Mini Nubians.


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad she passed the afterbirth.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Both babies and mamas are still doing fantastic! I noticed Soleil's udder was lopsided and very full on one side. I couldn't get baby to latch on to it, so I milked her out for a few minutes and very quickly got 14 oz. I didn't empty her, but it felt much less tight after. Does the milk still have colostrum? I put it in 3 oz. bags and stuck it in the freezer just in case.


----------



## MadHouse

YouGoatMe said:


> Both babies and mamas are still doing fantastic! I noticed Soleil's udder was lopsided and very full on one side. I couldn't get baby to latch on to it, so I milked her out for a few minutes and very quickly got 14 oz. I didn't empty her, but it felt much less tight after. Does the milk still have colostrum? I put it in 3 oz. bags and stuck it in the freezer just in case.


Glad to hear they are all doing so well! :clapping:
Good job noticing the lopsided udder and milking her!
Yes, the milk still has colostrum. Very good idea to save it for an emergency! Good thinking! It helps to label it with date and "day 2", but you probably did that already.


----------



## YouGoatMe

MadHouse said:


> Glad to hear they are all doing so well! :clapping:
> Good job noticing the lopsided udder and milking her!
> Yes, the milk still has colostrum. Very good idea to save it for an emergency! Good thinking! It helps to label it with date and "day 2", but you probably did that already.


Thank you!! Good to know. I didn't add day two, just the date. But I still make a note of it.


----------



## Nicholas

MadHouse said:


> That
> 
> sounds nice!
> As long as he is not in a windy spot where he would cool off, I would think it's ok to have them out for a couple hours. What do you think, @GoofyGoat ?


----------



## Nicholas

I have had new mothers have a kid, walk away and forget about the first one after the 2nd or third one comes. 
Had one new doe have her first kid in big boulders where most of them had their kids. Problem was it was in the middle of the night during a cold rainstorm. She headed for cover, left the kid, who died from exposure, then had the second one under cover. 
I had one doe who had 3 kids, as time went on, she ignored one of them who we fed by bottle. 
Have pulled several kids, some reverse presntation, a couple huge kids, too big for the doe to pass.


----------



## jmsdvm

YouGoatMe said:


> Thank you! I wasn't worried about horned or not when I first started looking. My two nubians were disbudded as babies....the funny part is that they are the ones in charge of the herd! My oldest and largest nubian is queen and Soleil is second in command. Everyone else has their horns though. My inexperience led me to keep the horns on my goats because I worried about doing a bad job. I'd rather have horns than mess them up permanently.


Horns, especially on Angora are critically important as temperature regulating devices! They act as radiators for body heat! None of our goats are ever disbudded and the ones that lose horns by accident definitely miss them. I find that horned goats are no more aggressive; in fact, just a threat from a horned goat is enough to end an argument, often much faster than having disbudded goats go at it till one has a headache. Just don't allow them to push at you, *ever*. Of course, our Angora are very sweet-tempered, even the bucks (they are told early on that they will end up in freezer camp if they aren't polite.)


----------



## Nicholas

I have seen no data proving that horns have a temp regulating function. But i have seen a yearling Alpine doe with horns threaten my 200+ lb buck. And have heard of udders ripped, eyes poked, and yesterday had to pull my neighbors Nigerian doe out of our fence. They were not home: luckily our 100% weather has passed.
If you can not disbud, find a vet who can.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Nicholas said:


> I have seen no data proving that horns have a temp regulating function. But i have seen a yearling Alpine doe with horns threaten my 200+ lb buck. And have heard of udders ripped, eyes poked, and yesterday had to pull my neighbors Nigerian doe out of our fence. They were not home: luckily our 100% weather has passed.
> If you can not disbud, find a vet who can.


The majority of our older goats have their horns so I have decided to let these keep theirs also. The two oldest does we have were both disbudded and have scurs that grow every now and then. I do find it interesting that our does without horns are the leaders of the herd. First and second in command! I respect different opinions on disbudding or not though, and am always trying to learn more.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Thanks for sharing your babies! They are so cute! I'm definitely getting antsy for some more goat kids of my own, and I haven't even bred my does yet!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Here's a few pictures from our outside adventures today. They are so much fun!! We are still mainly penning moms and babies in their own stalls. How long do we need to keep them like that? At what point do they join the general population and how do I not worry that one of the other goats is going to be mean??

I do plan on milking Soleil after 2 or 3 weeks. My plan with her was to separate her and baby overnight, milk in the morning and then reunite them during the day. Please let me know if that isn't a good plan!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

YouGoatMe said:


> Here's a few pictures from our outside adventures today. They are so much fun!! We are still mainly penning moms and babies in their own stalls. How long do we need to keep them like that? At what point do they join the general population and how do I not worry that one of the other goats is going to be mean??
> 
> I do plan on milking Soleil after 2 or 3 weeks. My plan with her was to separate her and baby overnight, milk in the morning and then reunite them during the day. Please let me know if that isn't a good plan!


Oh my! They are so cute! Thank you for sharing. The main thing to watch when you integrate them back in with the herd, is to make sure that the other goats are not going to be aggressive to the babies, and also, that the babies are active enough to be able to get out of the way of the older goats. You will want to be sure that the moms and babies have bonded well enough that the babies will be able to continue nursing once their moms have integrated back in with the other goats.

This was my first year with milking, so others with more experience will have even more input for you. Separating at night and milking in the morning was what I did with my does, and it worked well. The only issue would be to watch that the babies are not being too aggressive with their mother's udder when you first put them back together after you milk.


----------



## MellonFriend

:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## MadHouse

Beautiful babies! Thanks for the pictures!
:inlove::inlove:


----------



## Feira426

We prefer to let our goats keep their horns as well, although that does have its downsides of course. I think whether you disbud or keep your goats horned, there will be both pros and cons, and you just have to decide what you’d rather do. 

I also just wanted to say that I, too, separated my doe and kids overnight for milk sharing, and it worked well for me. I’ve heard that a lot of people use that method with good results. 

Best of luck!! Also, I might be slightly in love with your little Mini Nubian buck.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Feira426 said:


> We prefer to let our goats keep their horns as well, although that does have its downsides of course. I think whether you disbud or keep your goats horned, there will be both pros and cons, and you just have to decide what you'd rather do.
> 
> I also just wanted to say that I, too, separated my doe and kids overnight for milk sharing, and it worked well for me. I've heard that a lot of people use that method with good results.
> 
> Best of luck!! Also, I might be slightly in love with your little Mini Nubian buck.


I'm totally in love with him! I think he's in love with me too though....he started humping my boot earlier today. Too much love for me, lol!! We will definitely be using him for breeding our other Nubian and Boer though so I get to keep him and I'm sooo happy!!


----------



## Feira426

YouGoatMe said:


> I'm totally in love with him! I think he's in love with me too though....he started humping my boot earlier today. Too much love for me, lol!! We will definitely be using him for breeding our other Nubian and Boer though so I get to keep him and I'm sooo happy!!


Lol, that is too much love. Haha.

That's awesome though - I'm sure he will make some gorgeous babies!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Wow, two days old and already they know how to do that?! I would not have guessed that :bonk: Boys.


----------



## YouGoatMe

MellonFriend said:


> Wow, two days old and already they know how to do that?! I would not have guessed that :bonk: Boys.


Hopefully that speaks to his future motivations....he will be for breeding so I need him to be ready to go! LOL!! :heehee:


----------



## YouGoatMe

I've been checking Chloe's ligaments several times per day, they have been super hard and noticeable. Checked them this afternoon and completely gone! She's not showing any other signs but we went ahead and put her up in the kidding stall for the night. Just turned on my video monitor and it's not charging! Hopefully we'll have a Saturday baby! She is currently 143 days.


----------



## MadHouse

Here she goes, with the doe code!
Good luck!


----------



## YouGoatMe

I got the monitor charging then went out to tell Chloe we were all ready, so she should hold out until a later more inconvenient time!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Come on Chloe! Babies tomorrow ....
Yay!


----------



## YouGoatMe

I think she called my bluff. My husband is out there with her and I'm watching on the monitor trying to get human baby to sleep!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, it’s almost tomorrow ...she’s only got an hour and 45 minutes till midnight lol
Happy kidding


----------



## YouGoatMe

Another boy! Not sure if she's done yet, mama is cleaning him up right now.


----------



## YouGoatMe

My husband is already talking about getting a new buck because we are 3 for 3 single buckling births lol!! I'm just glad they are all healthy and adorable!


----------



## Feira426

Very cute!!


----------



## McCarthyFarms

Ohhh congrats! A shame they're all boys, but you can't be mad when they're all that darn cute! Glad all your girls delivered well. You must be so relieved!
Go Chloe!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Congratulations. They’re adorable!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Ok question for ya'll....do some bucks just throw more boys? I was going to give the buck another round, but my husband said it might be better to try a different buck.


----------



## GoofyGoat

YouGoatMe said:


> Ok question for ya'll....do some bucks just throw more boys? I was going to give the buck another round, but my husband said it might be better to try a different buck.


Breeding season can be weird...some years more bucks some years more does. Last year I had exactly half and half ...basically it's a crap shoot. (at least here)


----------



## YouGoatMe

GoofyGoat said:


> Breeding season can be weird...some years more bucks some years more does. Last year I had exactly half and half ...basically it's a crap shoot. (at least here)


That's what I was thinking. He said it seems odd that we were 100% single bucklings but I was thinking it was just random bad luck. I'd love more girls, but honestly we just need good personalities and the number to meet the ag exemption lol!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations!
What a cutie!
So glad all went well!


----------



## YouGoatMe

The children think he looks like a chipmunk so we are thinking his name will be Chip. He's SOOOO cuddly! I think he's our most cuddly baby so far. Just weighed him and he's 3 lbs 6 oz.


----------



## Feira426

More pictures of Chip, please!! Whenever you have some spare time.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Here are a few pics I took earlier. I haven't been able to take as many pictures because we've been rebuilding our chicken coop but I'll take some better pictures soon!


----------



## Feira426

YouGoatMe said:


> Here are a few pics I took earlier. I haven't been able to take as many pictures because we've been rebuilding our chicken coop but I'll take some better pictures soon!
> View attachment 191401
> View attachment 191403
> View attachment 191405


Just darling!!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## McCarthyFarms

He is too stinkin cute!


----------



## YouGoatMe

More pics from play time today! I love these little things so much!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awww! They’re so adorable! I love the boys markings. I’m partial to Swiss marked and buckskins anyway though


----------



## Tanya

What little lookers


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm so late to the party (stupid internet outage making me miss adorable baby goats.) What amazing markings your new boy has! He's so cute!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Thanks y'all!! I'm so smitten with them! I feel like we really lucked out with easy deliveries and healthy babies! I'm so grateful that Cole did so well even with being early too! Mamas are all being good attentive and protective mamas so I'm not needing to bottle feed anyone. Next babies should be in February and March.

Now we just have to decide who gets banded. Nova is for sure going to keep his boy parts because we want him for breeding our other Nubian and Boer. So then it comes down to if we let Cole handle the rest of the Nigerians that aren't related to him, or if we let Sheldon have another round to see if he only gives us more boys. How do y'all decide?? None of the little ones are registered and I don't even know what to look for as far as good traits for breeding.


----------



## MellonFriend

YouGoatMe said:


> None of the little ones are registered and I don't even know what to look for as far as good traits for breeding.


Go to the conformation section of the forum. There are a lot of threads that have pictures that might help you learn what to look for.

I'm going to be a first time goat midwife in spring, so as your first time kidding is there anything that you learned that all your research didn't teach you? Positive or negative?


----------



## YouGoatMe

MellonFriend said:


> Go to the conformation section of the forum. There are a lot of threads that have pictures that might help you learn what to look for.
> 
> I'm going to be a first time goat midwife in spring, so as your first time kidding is there anything that you learned that all your research didn't teach you? Positive or negative?


Thank you! I'll check that section out.

I think the biggest thing I learned was to actually look at the clock. In the moment, 5 minutes feels like an hour and I was starting to worry (especially with Chloe) because it seemed like it was taking SOOO long to go through the whole process. Chloe's bubble came out and then she kind of stopped pushing for like 30 minutes. I gave her some calcium because I'd read that it can help a stalled labor. I'd planned on giving her some prior to labor, but we missed the opportunity. I probably jumped the gun though, and she wasn't actually stalled. I just felt like it had been forever and no kid was coming out! To be perfectly honest, Chloe does NOT like me. She's the one that was aggressive with me, and while she hasn't shown any more aggression, I think she just doesn't like me all that much. After I gave her the calcium I left the barn to put the children to bed and her labor picked back up.


----------



## MellonFriend

YouGoatMe said:


> Thank you! I'll check that section out.
> 
> I think the biggest thing I learned was to actually look at the clock. In the moment, 5 minutes feels like an hour and I was starting to worry (especially with Chloe) because it seemed like it was taking SOOO long to go through the whole process. Chloe's bubble came out and then she kind of stopped pushing for like 30 minutes. I gave her some calcium because I'd read that it can help a stalled labor. I'd planned on giving her some prior to labor, but we missed the opportunity. I probably jumped the gun though, and she wasn't actually stalled. I just felt like it had been forever and no kid was coming out! To be perfectly honest, Chloe does NOT like me. She's the one that was aggressive with me, and while she hasn't shown any more aggression, I think she just doesn't like me all that much. After I gave her the calcium I left the barn to put the children to bed and her labor picked back up.


That's good advice! I'll be sure to remember that when my girls' times come around. Thanks (thumbup). I have a doe who I think doesn't like me, so I understand what that's like.


----------



## YouGoatMe

MellonFriend said:


> That's good advice! I'll be sure to remember that when my girls' times come around. Thanks (thumbup). I have a doe who I think doesn't like me, so I understand what that's like.


I'm sure I project human feelings on my goats....and I don't know if that's accurate...but it really did seem like after I left she started getting back to business. I'm wondering if the presence of someone she didn't like slowed things down. She's my least people-friendly doe and I think out of all the people in my house she dislikes me the most lol!


----------



## MadHouse

YouGoatMe said:


> I'm sure I project human feelings on my goats....and I don't know if that's accurate...but it really did seem like after I left she started getting back to business. I'm wondering if the presence of someone she didn't like slowed things down. She's my least people-friendly doe and I think out of all the people in my house she dislikes me the most lol!


Could be, or could be a total projection, we just don't know, hey?
But I think it was good you left and she got back to work. Good thinking, rather than staring in panic (which might've been what I would've done...).
Ally your boys are super cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Just “R” Farm

What is ketosis


----------



## GoofyGoat

Just "R" Farm said:


> What is ketosis


 In short,
It's like pregnancy induced diabetes. It presents with sugars/ ketones spilling into the urine and like in humans can be deadly. You Will see lethargy, swollen legs and ankles and a host of other symptoms. There are a lot of great threads on it here on TGS. For a really good article I reccomend http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/mastitisketosis.html


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

YouGoatMe said:


> I'm sure I project human feelings on my goats....and I don't know if that's accurate...but it really did seem like after I left she started getting back to business. I'm wondering if the presence of someone she didn't like slowed things down. She's my least people-friendly doe and I think out of all the people in my house she dislikes me the most lol!


Oh my word! Your babies are so stinking cute! I just bred my first doe of the year (hopefully) last night, so I've still got a while to wait for babies of my own.
I actually had a similar experience to what you describe, with my first doe to kid this year. It took her the longest time to pass the placenta (not a dangerously long time, probably just an hour to an hour and a half from the birth of her second kid) and I think she just didn't want to do it in front of me. When I left her alone for a while, I came back to find that she had passed it and all was well. She was not the biggest fan of me being present for her kidding, either. She was doing a fine job by herself, and didn't really need or want a lot of interference. On the other hand, my other doe was incredibly clingy during her whole labor and kidding process, and screamed whenever I left her alone. So I ended up just sitting in there, waiting for her to pass her placenta and settle down.
I had a boy year, too. But this was the first time breeding for my buck and my does, so I'm going to give it another year before I consider switching anything around.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Oh my word! Your babies are so stinking cute! I just bred my first doe of the year (hopefully) last night, so I've still got a while to wait for babies of my own.
> I actually had a similar experience to what you describe, with my first doe to kid this year. It took her the longest time to pass the placenta (not a dangerously long time, probably just an hour to an hour and a half from the birth of her second kid) and I think she just didn't want to do it in front of me. When I left her alone for a while, I came back to find that she had passed it and all was well. She was not the biggest fan of me being present for her kidding, either. She was doing a fine job by herself, and didn't really need or want a lot of interference. On the other hand, my other doe was incredibly clingy during her whole labor and kidding process, and screamed whenever I left her alone. So I ended up just sitting in there, waiting for her to pass her placenta and settle down.
> I had a boy year, too. But this was the first time breeding for my buck and my does, so I'm going to give it another year before I consider switching anything around.


 I love that they all have such distinct personalities and preferences. Maybe this year is just the year of the boys for some herds. Our new boer doe was bred to a buck from her previous home to I'm glad for that. Hopefully all these boys was just a fluke and we'll both be getting some girls in the mix soon!


----------



## YouGoatMe

So I didn't get an exact birth weight on Nova (Mini Nubian), but it was somewhere between 5 and 6 pounds. Today, at 9 days old he weighs 12 pounds!! My husband and I were both shocked and triple checked just to be sure. I hadn't even thought to look up how fast they should gain! Does this seem on track?


----------



## GoofyGoat

YouGoatMe said:


> So I didn't get an exact birth weight on Nova (Mini Nubian), but it was somewhere between 5 and 6 pounds. Today, at 9 days old he weighs 12 pounds!! My husband and I were both shocked and triple checked just to be sure. I hadn't even thought to look up how fast they should gain! Does this seem on track?


@Sfgwife ...(she'll raises great mini Nubians) She can tell you. I suspect though it's right on track.


----------



## Sfgwife

YouGoatMe said:


> So I didn't get an exact birth weight on Nova (Mini Nubian), but it was somewhere between 5 and 6 pounds. Today, at 9 days old he weighs 12 pounds!! My husband and I were both shocked and triple checked just to be sure. I hadn't even thought to look up how fast they should gain! Does this seem on track?


If they did weigh that when born that is really good. As long as the tummy seems full and they are bouncy i do not weigh mine after birth weights much. If they are meh i weigh then a d daily while meh.

If this kid is a singlet i would be milking the dam already.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Sfgwife said:


> If they did weigh that when born that is really good. As long as the tummy seems full and they are bouncy i do not weigh mine after birth weights much. If they are meh i weigh then a d daily while meh.
> 
> If this kid is a singlet i would be milking the dam already.


I haven't been consistently weighing them because every time I pick them up they have full a full tummy and are very lively and running around. I will start milking her in the next couple of days! Should he be ok to separate at night now?


----------



## Sfgwife

YouGoatMe said:


> I haven't been consistently weighing them because every time I pick them up they have full a full tummy and are very lively and running around. I will start milking her in the next couple of days! Should he be ok to separate at night now?


If it is a singlet kid.... i milk from the get go but do not separate until two weeks. If it is more than one i separate at two weeks as long as everyone is doing well. With a singlet they will usually not keep her udder empty enough hence the milking from the get go. But this also really depends on how much milk your doe is making. You just have to watch her udder and if it looks full milk her... talking about singlet here. Also if a singlet and you do not milk that udder if it stays full her production will go down. If you plan to milk her that wont help you. And. Bucks will usually be larger than does. So i always watch the doelings more closely jist to make sure their brothers are playing nice and sharing. Lol.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Sfgwife said:


> If it is a singlet kid.... i milk from the get go but do not separate until two weeks. If it is more than one i separate at two weeks as long as everyone is doing well. With a singlet they will usually not keep her udder empty enough hence the milking from the get go. But this also really depends on how much milk your doe is making. You just have to watch her udder and if it looks full milk her... talking about singlet here. Also if a singlet and you do not milk that udder if it stays full her production will go down. If you plan to milk her that wont help you. And. Bucks will usually be larger than does. So i always watch the doelings more closely jist to make sure their brothers are playing nice and sharing. Lol.


Thank you so much! I do want to milk her, so I will start tomorrow. I have milked her a few times. Once it seemed like the buckling was only nursing one side so we milked 14 ounces out of the other side. A couple other times she was out in the field and I wanted to try the buckling on a bottle so I milked her a little while she was grazing (he wouldn't take the bottle...lol). I'll get started for real tomorrow though and hope it goes well!


----------



## Feira426

Best of luck!!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Y'all....I'm so glad we are keeping this little guy because he is SO SWEET! Every time I check on the goats during the day and bring the stroller in the barn Nova hops in the back and curls up for a ride.


----------



## MadHouse

YouGoatMe said:


> Y'all....I'm so glad we are keeping this little guy because he is SO SWEET! Every time I check on the goats during the day and bring the stroller in the barn Nova hops in the back and curls up for a ride.
> View attachment 191875
> View attachment 191877


Aaaww!:inlove:
He looks so big already!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my gosh, that's adorable!


----------



## YouGoatMe

MadHouse said:


> Aaaww!:inlove:
> He looks so big already!


He's HUGE! But he thinks he's a tiny little cuddly goat lol!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

That's too cute! Honestly, the boys are my favorites. So full of personality!


----------



## Tanya

Aaaaawwwww


----------



## Feira426

Oh my goodness, so adorable!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Ok I'm back with a weaning question/support. Nova is just shy of 10 weeks. He is now peeing on himself, able to extend and is showing interest in the ladies. We've been separating him from the non-pregnant does, but today he graduated to the buck pen and OMG the cries are SO SAD. I had to come inside because it's just so pitiful. Someone tell me it's ok!! Do they always cry when separated? He's with a wether and a buck. They are both close to his size, since he's a mini-nubian he got close to the ND size super fast. 
Anyway, I just feel so bad for him. He started crying instantly. I wanted to wait until 12 weeks, but we have 3 ND doelings that aren't ready for breeding so we had to separate.


----------



## GoofyGoat

It’ll get better with time but yeah it’s no fun.


----------



## YouGoatMe

GoofyGoat said:


> It'll get better with time but yeah it's no fun.


Is it a bad idea to still let him nurse a couple times per day? I can bring mom over and let them visit for a minute. I just don't know if that will prolong the crying.


----------



## MadHouse

Yes, it is very sad to listen to. One of the harder parts of goat breeding. A buck apron from House of Bacchus has helped us here to keep a buckling with mom longer.


----------



## MadHouse

YouGoatMe said:


> Is it a bad idea to still let him nurse a couple times per day? I can bring mom over and let them visit for a minute. I just don't know if that will prolong the crying.


I had that scenario while I was waiting on the buck apron to arrive. My buckling thought it was time for the "visit" every time I went near them or when he heard the house door. I think it would prolong the crying.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Ok I'll avoid the visits. I do want to get a buck apron. I also noticed that he is SUPER rough when he nurses and makes mom's leg fly up into the air each time. She's been letting him nurse less and less anyway, so I probably need to avoid projecting my feelings on the situation lol! I might just go by and give him some extra cuddles a few times per day instead of letting him nurse.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes...its hard to listen to. But it is necessary. Hang in there!


----------



## Nicholas

Nubians are especially noisy and needy. The additional nursing will just prolong his separation anxiety. He is probably more aggressive in his nursing because of the separation. Need to cut the cord. 
Sorry for your feelings, but it is just


----------



## Nicholas

Nubians are especially noisy and needy. The additional nursing will just prolong his separation anxiety. He is probably more aggressive in his nursing because of the separation. Need to cut the cord. 
Sorry for your feelings, but it is just


----------



## GoofyGoat

Boys can also be the biggest drama queens, they’ll act like their world is ending one minute but as soon as they’re distracted it’s over and forgotten. Try putting climbing toys like spools and picnic tables or something like that in their runs and soon they’ll be playing with their new toys rather than hollering.
Also try earplugs


----------



## MadHouse

I second the earplugs!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Thanks everyone! He was super sad here and there throughout the day. We were out doing yard work most of the day though so he wasn't alone and we gave home some extra cuddles. He would cry at the fence for a while then go out on the pasture for a while. His mama wasn't super happy either, but I gave her a few extra treats and cuddles too.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Hard to get a good pic, but Winnie's udder has been filling up the last few weeks. Her estimated due date (based on when her previous owner saw her bred) is 2/10/21. Based on her size I'd guess she's only got one baby in there. This is her first time so she had no udder before, now it jiggles when she walks lol!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

YouGoatMe said:


> Hard to get a good pic, but Winnie's udder has been filling up the last few weeks. Her estimated due date (based on when her previous owner saw her bred) is 2/10/21. Based on her size I'd guess she's only got one baby in there. This is her first time so she had no udder before, now it jiggles when she walks lol!
> View attachment 194889


Looks like her lady bits are getting puffy, too!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Looks like her lady bits are getting puffy, too!


Yes that is getting quite noticeable too!


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

YouGoatMe said:


> Hard to get a good pic, but Winnie's udder has been filling up the last few weeks. Her estimated due date (based on when her previous owner saw her bred) is 2/10/21. Based on her size I'd guess she's only got one baby in there. This is her first time so she had no udder before, now it jiggles when she walks lol!
> View attachment 194889


Looks like my girl Coco. Her EDD is March 6-7 and she is starting to develop a little udder. Went out there the day before yesterday for morning feeding and was like "hello". When she squats to pee it's more noticeable. I am a first time goat midwife and both my girls are FF so this is all so exciting and nerve wracking.


----------



## wheel-bear-o

Coffee&Chickens said:


> Looks like my girl Coco. Her EDD is March 6-7 and she is starting to develop a little udder. Went out there the day before yesterday for morning feeding and was like "hello". When she squats to pee it's more noticeable. I am a first time goat midwife and both my girls are FF so this is all so exciting and nerve wracking.


Welcome to TGS! I'm a newbie too, with one FF and one experienced lady. You should make a thread over in the waiting room so we can follow your gals' progress!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Coffee&Chickens said:


> Looks like my girl Coco. Her EDD is March 6-7 and she is starting to develop a little udder. Went out there the day before yesterday for morning feeding and was like "hello". When she squats to pee it's more noticeable. I am a first time goat midwife and both my girls are FF so this is all so exciting and nerve wracking.


Welcome!! It is definitely nerve wracking! The support here on TGS is amazing! Everyone is so willing to help and offer great advice. Definitely make a thread so we can follow along and please post lots of baby pics when the time comes!!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Winnie's udder is much more round. Not tight yet or anything. Yesterday I got to feel baby movement so that was exciting! I'd never been able to feel them on my other pregnant does. I'm worried about her teats. She has a Y-shaped one on one side in addition to another separate teat. The other side is just a double teat. I think she's got a total of 5. I have no idea which ones are functional or not so I'll be keeping an eye on that. Re-organized my birthing kit yesterday evening and today we are getting the maternity stall cleaned and stocked. If the Doe Code holds she'll wait until next week when we get a freeze and lots of rain. Her official due date is on the 10th and the freeze will be 11th-13th. Seems likely!


----------



## Feira426

How is Winnie doing?


----------



## YouGoatMe

She is still hanging in there. Ligaments are really mushy, her stomach has dropped and udder is fuller but still not tight. Today is her official due date and we have a hard freeze coming tomorrow or friday....so I'm sure she'll wait until it's like 30 degrees lol.


----------



## Coffee&Chickens

YouGoatMe said:


> She is still hanging in there. Ligaments are really mushy, her stomach has dropped and udder is fuller but still not tight. Today is her official due date and we have a hard freeze coming tomorrow or friday....so I'm sure she'll wait until it's like 30 degrees lol.


Of course she will, cause, you know, Doe Code. 
They laugh at us mere humans as we think we have things figured out


----------



## YouGoatMe

Still waiting! It rained all night and started to get cold but still no signs of labor from Winnie. She's been eating non-stop since yesterday though so I'm hoping that means she's prepping!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Winnie's udder is definitely full and tight now. She has no ligaments. She's been napping and eating more, but other than that there are no signs she's gonna pop. Hopefully she makes it through the night and we get a daytime birth. It is currently colder than Texas should ever be and is getting colder every day. 151 days is done and now we'll be moving on to 152.


----------



## MadHouse

Good,luck! I hope everyone stays warm enough!


----------



## GoofyGoat

She needs to kid before Monday night/Tuesday morning, it going to be in the single digits...tell that little lady to get a move on or she’ll be having a kid-cycicle...goofy girl, no seriously I hope she kids soon and all goes well.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Well she was sneaky. We were up every two hours overnight checking on her and she popped in between checks! We've got a single buckling! My husband is out making sure baby is dry and starts to nurse. I'll get pictures as soon as possible!


----------



## MadHouse

She listened! Congratulations! Hope all is well!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Thank you! So far both mama and baby seem great. He's walking and figuring out nursing. Mama has warm molasses water and baby got some vitamins. I'm watching on the monitor and can't wait to get out there as soon as my human baby wakes up!


----------



## YouGoatMe




----------



## MadHouse

Aww!:inlove:


----------



## MellonFriend

Sneaky girl! What a cute baby.:happygoat:


----------



## YouGoatMe

My heat lamp bulb just went out and TSC is completely out until after the freezing storm. They were also out of straw (I was going to double up on the bedding layers). The lowest we are projected to get is about 20 degrees (on Monday). It is currently 37 degrees. How much do I need to worry about baby? He was a little hunched and shivering a bit so I rubbed him more dry and made sure he filled his belly. He was less hunched and not shivering after that. 
I know a lot of other places get way colder, I'm only worried because of my lack of experience with cold weather. Do I need to hunt down a heat lamp or move mama and baby to the garage? Our barn is completely walled in and not too drafty.


----------



## GoofyGoat

YouGoatMe said:


> My heat lamp bulb just went out and TSC is completely out until after the freezing storm. They were also out of straw (I was going to double up on the bedding layers). The lowest we are projected to get is about 20 degrees (on Monday). It is currently 37 degrees. How much do I need to worry about baby? He was a little hunched and shivering a bit so I rubbed him more dry and made sure he filled his belly. He was less hunched and not shivering after that.
> I know a lot of other places get way colder, I'm only worried because of my lack of experience with cold weather. Do I need to hunt down a heat lamp or move mama and baby to the garage? Our barn is completely walled in and not too drafty.


Do you have a Home Depot? They carry heat lamps too. We're in the same boat here with lows -1* get some grass hay if you can't get straw and use it for deep bedding with some pdz under it for pee smells. You can also put a dog sweater on baby along with the heat lamp.


----------



## MadHouse

Can you make a heating barrel, you can put a regular bulb in the heat lamp holder. The barrel will hold his body heat in. Make the entrance hole small enough that only the kid can go in.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Just checked home depot, they are out also. From what I'm hearing from neighbors everywhere is sold out. We live in a rural area where lots of people have lots of animals lol.
I love the barrel idea! The only barrel we have is a metal one, but I might be able to rig something up with that one. 
I'm gonna go get creative!


----------



## MadHouse

Use the incandescent type bulb, not LED.


----------



## MadHouse

Metal barrel might be too cold? Can you make a wooden box maybe?


----------



## YouGoatMe

We have a metal dog crate we can close in with feed bags or plywood. I think that might be our best option currently. If we can't make that work we might just bring them in the feed room (after taking the feed out). It's much warmer in there.


----------



## ksalvagno

The other option is a plastic box. Cut a door in one end. Put straw in.


----------



## YouGoatMe

ksalvagno said:


> The other option is a plastic box. Cut a door in one end. Put straw in.


Thank you! We do have plenty of plastic tote bins. I'll add that to the list! 
Would you want to avoid using a light with that?


----------



## GoofyGoat

YouGoatMe said:


> Thank you! We do have plenty of plastic tote bins. I'll add that to the list!
> Would you want to avoid using a light with that?


As long as it's high enough so the kid can't get at the light you can add one. Just make sure the doe can't crawl in too.
Another thought is go to petsmart (or similar) in the reptile area they have heat lamps for bearded dragons. Not as strong but in a barrel it would be enough


----------



## MadHouse

And petsmart might have the seld warming dog mat.


----------



## MadHouse

Self warming I mean.


----------



## YouGoatMe

MadHouse said:


> And petsmart might have the seld warming dog mat.


I checked the petsmart nearby and they don't have them in stock, only online for delivery. :-(


----------



## MellonFriend

Chewy.com has two day shipping (sometimes they get it delivered in one). I've gotten warming matts from them before. If you are interest here's the link. https://www.chewy.com/s?query=warming mat&nav-submit-button=


----------



## Lindsay1983

YouGoatMe said:


> I'm impatiently waiting on my very first kidding!! I have one Nubian FF and two Nigerian Dwarf FFs that will be kidding hopefully in the next couple of weeks. All three of them were bred to Sheldon, my small ND buck. I also have a Boer that is due hopefully in February, assuming her breeding took. She was bred to a standard Boer before I got her.
> I went to take pictures but of course they are over on the far end of the pasture and no amount of yelling and shaking feed buckets enticed them over. The neighbors definitely think I'm crazy. I'll include pictures from that last few weeks though!
> We've got kidding stalls set up, supply station ready to go....lights, camera....now we just need some action!
> View attachment 190639
> View attachment 190641
> View attachment 190643
> View attachment 190645
> View attachment 190647


Sheldon is GORGEOUS!! He would make the cutest kids with my Beulah


----------



## YouGoatMe

Lindsay1983 said:


> Sheldon is GORGEOUS!! He would make the cutest kids with my Beulah
> View attachment 197769


Ohhh she's beautiful! They would definitely have some cute babies!!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Good news! My sister has a spare heat lamp bulb. She's a 40 minute drive away, but I'll take that over nothing! I've got empty feed bags taped up on the crate really good. Gonna add some straw if I can rake up some from the clean areas. Working on a little sweater from one of my kid's old clothes and hopefully that will have us set for the freeze! Us poor Texans don't know how to function in this cold!!


----------



## Lindsay1983

YouGoatMe said:


> More pics from play time today! I love these little things so much!
> View attachment 191485
> View attachment 191487
> View attachment 191489


Oh my goodness little Chip is by far the cutest!! He's absolutely perfect! ❤❤❤


----------



## Lindsay1983

YouGoatMe said:


> Ohhh she's beautiful! They would definitely have some cute babies!!


Thank you, I think so too! Wish we lived closer! I know we're far apart because of how warm it was at your house in November lol I'm in Michigan


----------



## YouGoatMe

Lindsay1983 said:


> Thank you, I think so too! Wish we lived closer! I know we're far apart because of how warm it was at your house in November lol I'm in Michigan


 Oh I bet y'all have a lot of cold going on right now! A couple of days ago I believe we broke 80 degrees, but now we're looking at 20's on Monday!! I'm so ready for Spring and warm weather!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## Boers4ever

Whoa I don’t know where you are in TX but we are in the eastern part. Your lucky though because it’s gonna get down to 0F on Monday with snow. Coldest I’ve ever seen it. It’s 27 right now.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Boers4ever said:


> Whoa I don't know where you are in TX but we are in the eastern part. Your lucky though because it's gonna get down to 0F on Monday with snow. Coldest I've ever seen it. It's 27 right now.


I am close to Houston. They just updated the forecast...looks like 16 degrees now. Yikes.


----------



## YouGoatMe

He's so cute!! 









This is the little shelter we have so far. I left a space in the top where the blanket is for the light to shine down, so when I get the bulb from my sister I'll remove the blanket.


----------



## Feira426

That should help a lot! Aw, he’s so cute.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Got the lamps set up, the space was nice and warm and cozy. Baby slept out on the other side of the pen in the feed bucket. (rofl)


----------



## MadHouse

YouGoatMe said:


> Got the lamps set up, the space was nice and warm and cozy. Baby slept out on the other side of the pen in the feed bucket. (rofl)


That's so funny! But at least you know he was warm enough!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I'm so glad you got the lamp. @Boers4ever we have the same forecast 0's through -5 with a -30 windchill 
Keeping the drafts off is important, it looks like your baby's going to be toasty


----------



## YouGoatMe

I was in Montana once and experienced -18 degrees. I'm not sure what the windchill was....but omg I was chilled down to the bone! That was hard to wrap my brain around. 
I feel much more at ease with the temps we have coming now knowing that at least I have the lights to help baby! The older goats are fine without a heat source right? They seem to be normal and are out on the pasture now chomping down like usual. Their fur is puffed up, and the smaller once are hunched up every now and then.


----------



## YouGoatMe

We decided to name him Uri after the winter storm that followed his birth. It's so cold! He seems to be doing very well. He's nursing frequently and bouncing around here and there. I did notice a little congestion sound yesterday, but today I haven't heard it so I'm guessing it was just a little gunk left over from when he was born. I was worried for a minute because his legs looked swollen, but when I touched them I realized it was all just fluff!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Please say a prayer for Texas! Most of the Houston area is without power. Ours went out at 2am. It is 18 degrees right now. Ice forming on the inside of the windows and the roads are thick ice. The power company said to prepare for no power the rest of the day and unfortunately it's not going to warm up much.


----------



## MadHouse

We are thinking of you! Bundle up, make hot water on the camp stove, find all your sleeping bags!
Stay safe and warm!


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers for all enduring the cold, stay safe.


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute babies.


----------



## MadHouse

MadHouse said:


> We are thinking of you! Bundle up, make hot water on the camp stove, find all your sleeping bags!
> Stay safe and warm!


Camp stove only outdoors of course!


----------



## YouGoatMe

We bundled up and stayed mostly warm all night. My phone keeps dying but I managed to charge it in the car. Goats are all doing great! I think we are through the coldest temps. It has warmed up to about 25 now. We have to keep breaking the goats water buckets and have heated it on the camp stove here and there.
Baby Uri is doing fantastic despite the temps! He has needed absolutely no assistance. Even without the heat lamp he is thriving. Nursing and bouncing around and exploring the area. No idea when the power will be back on. We are about to hit 36 hours with no power or water. Ugh!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Mama and baby getting some outside time!


----------



## YouGoatMe

Running around enjoying the sun


----------



## MadHouse

Aww! I hope it’s all an adventure for him!!
So good to hear the good report!
Our weather is finally starting to warm up too! Little by little.


----------



## YouGoatMe

We have another cold night coming but I think after that the days will be warming up.


----------



## YouGoatMe

Posing for the camera!


----------



## SandyNubians

Aww! What a photogenic little one. Hopefully it starts to warm up soon. Just started to get warm over here. Warm weather is much better to sit and enjoy the bouncy little kids!


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## YouGoatMe

It was finally WARM again and the goats were SO HAPPY! Every time I checked on them they were out sunbathing. Uri and Winnie are doing so well! She keeps him close out on the pasture and makes sure the other goats keep their distance. It has been such a blessing that Winnie has been a great mom as a FF because it's been so cold and stressful without worrying about a bottle baby! Here they are enjoying the heat yesterday. Today the high is 67 degrees and it is wonderful!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------

